# Humanities & Anthropology > Anthropology & Ethnography > Guess the Ethnicity >  IronSide's ultimate classification thread

## IronSide

A thread to rule them all !!! no need to create a new thread for each person I deem interesting, I'll just post all I want here, have fun  :Grin: 

1)



2)



3)



4)



5)



6)

----------


## Balkanite

Imo, they look like:
1. Lebanese
2. Sicilian
3. Iberian
4. Chechen
5. British
6. Iraqi

----------


## IronSide

After three correct answers for each item I'll reveal for that item only.

----------


## Azzurro

My guesses

1) Ashkenazi 

2) Spaniard

3) Tunisian 

4) Southern Italian

5) Northern French/British Isles

6) Persian

----------


## Edward_J

Curious about 5...almost like looking in the mirror.

----------


## Maciamo

Ok, let's give it a try.

1) Sicilian 

2) Spanish

3) Arabic 

4) Italian

5) German

6) Italian

----------


## Lenab

Number 3 looks Jewish

----------


## Angela

1. A Near Eastern type...she could be Lebanese or something similar, but even coastal North African
2. Iberian or Italian
3. Greek
4. I agree with something more "eastern", maybe Caucasus for him
5. Maybe Italian
6. Iraqi or Iranian

----------


## Lenab

> 1. A Near Eastern type...she could be Lebanese or something similar, but even coastal North African
> 2. Iberian or Italian
> 3. Greek
> 4. I agree with something more "eastern", maybe Caucasus for him
> 5. Maybe Italian
> 6. Iraqi or Iranian


Number 3 looks very Jewish Greeks have flat foreheads

----------


## IronSide

I guess the first one was the easiest, Brigit Yaghi, a Lebanese singer.




For the last one you're close, I'll give you a chance :)

----------


## Angela

^^Northern Indian or Pakistani?

----------


## IronSide

> ^^Northern Indian or Pakistani?


Its the other way around :) West not East.

----------


## Angela

> Its the other way around :) West not East.


Well, I already said Iran, Iraq, so Turkish of some sort? 

I don't care what you say, I got at least two right!  :Grin:

----------


## IronSide

> Well, I already said Iran, Iraq, so Turkish of some sort? 
> I don't care what you say, I got at least two right!


Hahaha, no you didn't  :Grin:  he is actually Saudi Arabian, a member of the house of Saud.

----------


## Angela

> Number 3 looks very Jewish Greeks have flat foreheads


I'd bet a substantial sum that guy isn't Jewish. If not Greek, maybe further up in the Balkans...a Southern Slav.

----------


## Lenab

I bet he's not I bet he's Ashkenazi

----------


## IronSide

More pictures for the unclassified

2)





3)





4)





5)

----------


## Lenab

Ok I am convinced 3 is Jewish it's the Jew ear shape too lol

4 the guy with the mop brown hair is what? Italian or Iberian. 5 seems like a UK mix Like Irish/Scottish?

----------


## IronSide

Of course if too many wrong answers I will have to reveal, lets say five.

----------


## Angela

Ironside, number 5 looks more than ever Italian or Balkan to me, but I think you're trying to fool us, so I'll go with Turkish, someone maybe from near the Aegean. 

Number 4 still looks Circassian to me or maybe Ukrainian, if more European.

As for number 2, in the second picture, if he were a little lighter I'd go with British Isles, because he looks a bit like George V.
 

Number 3 other than Balkan I don't have anything.

----------


## IronSide

This thread won't stop with six people :) 

7)





8)

----------


## IronSide

> Ironside, number 5 looks more than ever Italian or Balkan to me, but I think you're trying to fool us, so I'll go with Turkish, someone maybe from near the Aegean. 
> 
> Number 4 still looks Circassian to me or maybe Ukrainian, if more European.
> 
> As for number 2, in the second picture, if he were a little lighter I'd go with British Isles, because he looks a bit like George V.
>  
> 
> Number 3 other than Balkan I don't have anything.


I am trying to fool you, and it seems I'm good at it.

----------


## Angela

> I am trying to fool you, and it seems I'm good at it.


In this set of pictures number 3 looks more Ashkenazi, although by no means typical. 

Yes, you are...these are really good.

----------


## IronSide

Alright 3 is Ashkenazi, Cliff Simon, a South African of Ashkenazi descent. 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cliff_Simon

Lets see what we have: number 2 according to you experts is either Italian or Iberian, he is not, one more answer and I'll reveal.

Same with number 4, he is not in Caucasus or Italy, one more answer.

5 is my favourite hahhahahaha

----------


## Angela

If 8 isn't Italian he should be...:) Gorgeous

7 is Near Eastern. Some Bollywood men have those soft, beautiful looks, but it's not from the Indian side. Maybe Iran?

----------


## Ygorcs

56 - South Indian, Afro-Iranian, Afro-Pakistani (okay, I stop trying)
57 - Afghan/South Iranian
58 - Ethiopian/Eritrean/Somali (you get it, Horner. Reminds me slightly of Ayaan Hirsi Ali)
59 - Egyptian/Moroccan

----------


## davef

Yeah 59 should be North African

----------


## IronSide

56 and 59 are Yemenite Jews living in Israel, not North African.

57 is Saudi Arabian.

58 is Ethiopian, it was easy I guess, they look very distinctive.

----------


## Angela

> 56 and 59 are Yemenite Jews living in Israel, not North African.
> 
> 57 is Saudi Arabian.
> 
> 58 is Ethiopian, it was easy I guess, they look very distinctive.


This is the reason I guessed Egyptian for number 59 in particular. I was remembering this ancient Egyptian:



The reality is that perhaps the phenotype came from the Saudi peninsula or the Levant to Egypt.

----------


## Ygorcs

> 56 and 59 are Yemenite Jews living in Israel, not North African.


It still makes sense that I thought they were Afro-Iranian (there is such a community in Southern Iran) and Egyptian, respectively. In both cases, just like among Yemenite Jews, the modern populations look roughly like a Levant Bronze Age people with more CHG or maybe Iranian_Chalcolithic-like introgression, and especially _a looooot_ more Subsaharan African admixture. The _Arabian-like+African-like_ mixing is pretty similar in Egypt, Black Southern Iranians and Yemen. Or so I think (correct me please if I am wrong).

----------


## Jovialis

> It still makes sense that I thought they were Afro-Iranian (there is such a community in Southern Iran) and Egyptian, respectively. In both cases, just like among Yemenite Jews, the modern populations look roughly like a Levant Bronze Age people with more CHG or maybe Iranian_Chalcolithic-like introgression, and especially _a looooot_ more Subsaharan African admixture. The _Arabian-like+African-like_ mixing is pretty similar in Egypt, Black Southern Iranians and Yemen. Or so I think (correct me please if I am wrong).


Actually, the Yemenite Jews are shown to not have SSA admixture in the samples from the study on Post-Roman Egypt. Nevertheless, the regular Yemenite samples are marginally, to considerably intermixed with SSA.https://www.nature.com/articles/ncomms15694

----------


## Ygorcs

> Actually, the Yemenite Jews are shown to not have SSA admixture in the samples from the study on Post-Roman Egypt. Nevertheless, the regular Yemenite samples are marginally, to considerably intermixed with SSA.


Wow, then unlike Ashkenazi Jews and Ethiopian Jews these Yemenite Jews managed to never absorb partly the genetic makeup of the societies where they lived? And what's about the very Northeastern African-like look of some of them, like the n. 56 pictured above? Merely coincidence/convergence, or is it the Arabian-like admixture that determined the look of Northeastern Africans? Now I'm a bit confused. lol

----------


## IronSide

> Wow, then unlike Ashkenazi Jews and Ethiopian Jews these Yemenite Jews managed to never absorb partly the genetic makeup of the societies where they lived? And what's about the very Northeastern African-like look of some of them, like the n. 56 pictured above? Merely coincidence/convergence, or is it the Arabian-like admixture that determined the look of Northeastern Africans? Now I'm a bit confused. lol


I don't think Yemeni Jews don't have SSA, but they don't have much, 1-4% I would say(based on Gedmatch?), less than modern Yemenis who have two to three times the amount, a similar situation to the contrast between modern Muslim Egyptians and Egyptian Copts, the latter group still retains an admixture closer to the ancient situation in Egypt, Yemeni Jews similarly retain a closer admixture to Ancient Yemen, before the Arab slave trade, *this is speculation on my part*

Almost half the ancestry of Northeast Africans is the Southwest Asian component that peaks in Arabians, while modern tribal Arabians have from 1-5% East African, so any similarity in phenotype is due to West Eurasian gene flow from Arabia, not the other way around. 

Dark skin doesn't usually mean African ancestry, if your ancestors lived in Arabia, they would have to deal with *a lot* of this deadly laser you call the Sun, natural selection would favour darker skin.

----------


## Angela

> Actually, the Yemenite Jews are shown to not have SSA admixture in the samples from the study on Post-Roman Egypt. Nevertheless, the regular Yemenite samples are marginally, to considerably intermixed with SSA.https://www.nature.com/articles/ncomms15694


The Schuenemann paper is really a treasure trove of information, isn't it? Looking at the Admixture graph I'm reminded of why I sometimes have difficulty distinguishing between these groups in terms of phenotype, although I'm sure it's much easier for people from the region. 

In many cases the major difference genetically is the intrusion of Yoruba like genes, and the secondary one the amount of Iran Neo/Chl like ancestry. Palestinians and Jordanians are virtually indistinguishable genetically, with Lebanese different in having lower to no Yoruba and slightly more Iran like ancestry. The Druse and the Lebanese look exceedingly similar except for the tiny amount of Yoruba like ancestry. The Algerians and Tunisians have by far the most SSA, followed by Egypt, and have by far the least Iran Neo/Chl. I don't see a heck of a lot of difference between Bedouin A and Egyptians, whereas Bedouin B are very different, with extremely high levels of Natufian, very low levels of Anatolia Neolithic, and no Yoruba. 

Looking at the Tunisians and Algerians, I have no idea why anyone would try to use them to model ancient admixture. 

Once again we also see how religion can serve as a barrier to gene flow. I would speculate that the Iraqi Jews have some intrusion from Iran Neo/Chl, however. It will certainly be interesting to see first millennium BC and Hellenistic Jews on this admixture graph. I'll really be interested to see how they compare to Lebanese, Palestinians, and the Druse, whom I used to use as a sort of proxy for them. 

@Ironside,
The difference in terms of "SSA" between this and gedmatch is probably that on some of those calculator they might be including East African samples. I would think it's probably a better idea to have both reference populations, but then you have to do some math to really figure it out, as I think about 40-50% of "East African" is SW Asian like, which brings down that "SSA" number a lot.

I think you've hit on something important in talking about "dark skin". People assume the darker skin in some Bedouin groups, for example, or Yemeni or Saudi groups is an important marker for how much "SSA" admixture there's been, when that really isn't the case. It's selection once again. Given how much West Eurasian is in Horners, for example, you'd think they'd be lighter skinned, for example.

I think I've asked you this once before, but I unfortunately don't remember the answer. Is their specific data which reliably tells us where the Bedouin A versus Bedouin B samples were taken?

----------


## davef

IronSide, sorry for off topic but i love your avatar

----------


## IronSide

> I think I've asked you this once before, but I unfortunately don't remember the answer. Is their specific data which reliably tells us where the Bedouin A versus Bedouin B samples were taken?


I think they were taken from the Negev desert Bedouins, Bedouin in Arabic just means "nomad" so they aren't really an ethnic group.

Some calculators like Dodecad K12b and MDLP K16 classify me as Bedouin A followed by Yemeni Jew, I was surprised as to why Negev desert nomads are similar to my tribe who live way south, only to discover that the largest Negev Bedouin tribe (Tarabin) actually relate to mine, and migrated from a nearby town called "Turuba" hence their name. I believe they are Bedouin A.

I don't know what the heck is Bedouin B, they have freakish levels of Southwest Asian, no African, and the lowest Caucasus and Med in all of the Middle East, no clue who they are.

I collected tribal individuals from Gedmatch and this one is probably the closest thing to Bedouin B, however they are not Bedouin B, but close, his tribe used to roam the area from central to eastern Arabia.

1	SW-Asian	65.09
2	Caucasian	26.02
3	Mediterranean	5.25
4	S-Indian	1.86
5	E-African	0.79
6	NE-Euro 0.59
7	San 0.18
8	SE-Asian	0.11
9	NE-Asian	0.11

----------


## davef

> The Schuenemann paper is really a treasure trove of information, isn't it? Looking at the Admixture graph I'm reminded of why I sometimes have difficulty distinguishing between these groups in terms of phenotype, although I'm sure it's much easier for people from the region. 
> 
> In many cases the major difference genetically is the intrusion of Yoruba like genes, and the secondary one the amount of Iran Neo/Chl like ancestry. Palestinians and Jordanians are virtually indistinguishable genetically, with Lebanese different in having lower to no Yoruba and slightly more Iran like ancestry. The Druse and the Lebanese look exceedingly similar except for the tiny amount of Yoruba like ancestry. The Algerians and Tunisians have by far the most SSA, followed by Egypt, and have by far the least Iran Neo/Chl. I don't see a heck of a lot of difference between Bedouin A and Egyptians, whereas Bedouin B are very different, with extremely high levels of Natufian, very low levels of Anatolia Neolithic, and no Yoruba. 
> 
> Looking at the Tunisians and Algerians, I have no idea why anyone would try to use them to model ancient admixture. 
> 
> Once again we also see how religion can serve as a barrier to gene flow. I would speculate that the Iraqi Jews have some intrusion from Iran Neo/Chl, however. It will certainly be interesting to see first millennium BC and Hellenistic Jews on this admixture graph. I'll really be interested to see how they compare to Lebanese, Palestinians, and the Druse, whom I used to use as a sort of proxy for them. 
> 
> @Ironside,
> ...


Remember those Turkish Jews from the Mycenaean study and their really low fst value to Mycenaeans? I think they might be among the closest to Hellenistic Jews you're referring to. The weaker fst in Ashkenazi and other western Jews besides the Turkish branch (or other branches that didn't mix as much) could be due to more mixing with host populations but still, that's probably what western Jews looked like without any additional admixture besides the Southern European one.

Just a thought to nibble on.

Sorry for the brief hijacking, IronSide.

----------


## Angela

Turkish Jews don't descend from ancient Jewish groups of the first millennium BC or the Roman Era.
They are a mix of Romaniote Jews, Ashkenazi Jews, and a large number of Sephardic Jews from Spain and Portugal. 

Those groups plot near some modern Southern European groups, so it should be no surprise if there is some similarity to Mycenaens.

That's all it is, no big clue.

----------


## IronSide

60)





61)





62)

----------


## davef

60-German 61-no idea 62-Cypriot I guess

----------


## AntonVila

This is fun, a game. I still have my university Physical anthropology books but I would need the skulls to measure  :Poh:  The number 60, Scandinavian maybe Sweden. 61 the nationality is dutch because the flag is dutch but she totally looks like some gypsies that I've seen even in Spain, I guess Pakistan or northern India. 62, middle east but the country I have no clue.

----------


## davef

It actually is addictive!

----------


## IronSide

Whatever happened to this thread:

guess these girls ethnicities

63)





64)

----------


## Angela

Saudi or Gulf States

----------


## IronSide

> Saudi or Gulf States


The second one would be furious if she knew she's been classified as Saudi, c'mon Angela try harder. both wrong

----------


## Ownstyler

63 from Syria, 64 from Turkey

----------


## IronSide

> 63 from Syria, 64 from Turkey


63 is Algerian, 64 is white American, I don't know her roots though, Abby Martin is her name.

----------


## IronSide

65)



66)



67)

----------


## Angela

> 65)
> 
> 
> 
> 66)
> 
> 
> 
> 67)


65-Romanian/Bulgarian, but could also be Italian? Or maybe somewhere in the Caucasus, like Georgia?

66-I don't know. If it's a legit picture, not altered for pigmentation she could fit in a lot of places in Southern Europe, and as a-typical even in some places in the Near East.

67-Again, it's tough. the jewelry is maybe Indian/Central Asian? Is she mixed?

----------


## IronSide

> 65-Romanian/Bulgarian, but could also be Italian? Or maybe somewhere in the Caucasus, like Georgia?
> 
> 66-I don't know. If it's a legit picture, not altered for pigmentation she could fit in a lot of places in Southern Europe, and as a-typical even in some places in the Near East.
> 
> 67-Again, it's tough. the jewelry is maybe Indian/Central Asian? Is she mixed?


more pictures for 66 and 67 (not mixed)

----------


## Joey37

65 is definitely Italian.

----------


## td120

He is not Italian but he can pass as a Romanian too(this was my first guess before I found out who he was).
67 is really intriguing..I do not know why but she looks Iranian .

----------


## Salento

The girl with the horse look like the Cashier of a Gas Station nearby.
I believe she’s Mexican.

----------


## IronSide

good answers, time to reveal:

65) Iranian, Sardar Azmoun

66) Iraqi, Sophia Jawad

67) Saami from Sweden, Maxida Märak

----------


## IronSide

you may have noticed, that most of the people I'm posting in this thread are West Asian/Near Eastern, I have some criteria for the people I choose:

-preferably clean shaven in the case of men, because facial hair in Near Easterners gives them away in guessing games, and because I believe judging the ethnicity of someone based on that rather than facial structure is flawd.

-not a fat person, that alters the true shape of the face.

-in the case of girls, without hijab or headscarf, because obvious.

-not impoverished looking, with dirt all over because of poverty or war, that should never be used to post a person of any ethnicity.

I hope that doesn't make my Near Eastern sampels kind of .. ehhh, "a-typical".

----------


## IronSide

DeletedDeletedDeletedDeletedDeleted

----------


## Coriolan

So what was the answer for 60, 61 and 62 ? My guesses are respectively German, Gypsy/Indian and Moroccan.

----------


## Angela

> good answers, time to reveal:
> 
> 65) Iranian, Sardar Azmoun
> 
> 66) Iraqi, Sophia Jawad
> 
> 67) Saami from Sweden, Maxida Märak


Well, I did figure 65 had a Caucasus like look, but I wouldn't have thought Iranian at all. The Saami girl not only looks mixed, she "is" mixed, in her case with Siberian like ancestry. It's that slightly Amerindian vibe also picked up by Salento which fooled me.

You always pick thought provoking samples who aren't necessarily the most typical for their area. It's good. Makes you keep an open mind.

----------


## IronSide

> So what was the answer for 60, 61 and 62 ? My guesses are respectively German, Gypsy/Indian and Moroccan.


Sorry, because the post was too old, I deleted the records where I kept the answers, yes I had a file.

I remember the first was north European, from the Baltic maybe, the second is from an ethnic group from Pakistan, and the third is North African, Lybian perhaps, so you're correct.

----------


## kdm1984

Let's post some more. These are always neat.

----------


## IronSide

68)






69) this one is mixed, try to mention a combination thats close enough

----------


## binx

68) Iranian

69) Iranian + Slavic?

----------


## davef

68 looks Pakistani 
69 looks 1/2 Spanish 1/2 Indian

----------


## Angela

The first one instantly reminded me of Maria Menounos (before plastic surgery and lightening her hair) except Maria's face is broader.


If she's from somewhere in the Near East, it would have to be the far northern Near East, yet she doesn't look Caucasian to me. So, I don't know. Yes, maybe she's an atypical Iranian?

The second one definitely looks part Indian to me. I don't know what the other half could be. It didn't lighten her much, whatever it is, unless she's deeply tanned.

Ed. Wait a minute. 

This girl is seared into my memory.



Is the first one Afghan?

----------


## IronSide

Well done, 68 is Afghan, Azita Ghanizada.

69 is Nepalese-Ukranian, Amrita Acharia.

----------


## IronSide

70) this one is also mixed



71)



72)



73)

----------


## Ben1234

Fifth guy looks German/Danish

----------


## davef

71 looks completely Indian.

----------


## Angela

70) This is a total guess as I'm horrible with East Asians: Korean and Italian
71) One of the Gulf states?
72) Part of the Russian federation
73) Balkans?

----------


## td120

70-mystery
71-arab/indian mix
72-slavic !
73-NWest Balkans

----------


## IronSide

70 is Japanese-Iranian, May J.

You can see her and her mother in this video:




71 is Saudi Arabian .. who cares who he is, just a random dude I found.

72 is a mix of various East European ethnicities, Ukranian, Belarusian. Olga Kurylenko.

73 .. this gorgeous lady is miss Israel, Adar Gandelsman

She's the one who took a selfie with miss Iraq, who in turn got death threats because she took a selfie with an Israeli.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GyEqVb-U7gs

----------


## IronSide

I don't know if I already posted this one:

74)

----------


## davef

74-Lebanese, or Jordanian?

And I'm surprised 71 is Arabian. To me that face is very South Asian, very Indian. I admit, i don't have much experience seeing people from Saudi or Yemen etc.

----------


## IronSide

DeletedDeletedDeletedDeletedDeletedDeleted

----------


## davef

75 looks Southern European, can't place him anywhere in particular. If he were to say he's Iberian or Italian or Greek I wouldn't doubt him

----------


## Angela

74) Gulf states, or even Indian?

----------


## IronSide

74 is Bedouin A .. not Bedouin B, there is a difference :)

anyway, badr al zaidan

----------


## Angela

> 74 is Bedouin A .. not Bedouin B, there is a difference :)
> anyway, badr al zaidan


He has perfect, delicate features, almost too pretty for a man, especially when younger and without facial hair. 



Is he the one who was kicked out of some Middle Eastern country for being too beautiful and drawing too much attention from women? I thought he was from one of the Gulf States however. I guess a memory of his "look" stayed with me and that's why I said Gulf States or Arabia. 

Are the Bedouin considered Saudis? They don't really look like my image of Saudis.

----------


## Angela

> He has perfect, delicate features, almost too pretty for a man. 
> 
> Is he the one who was kicked out of some Middle Eastern country for being too beautiful and drawing too much attention from women? I thought he was from one of the Gulf States however. I guess a memory of his "look" stayed with me and that's why I said Gulf States or Arabia. 
> 
> Are the Bedouin considered Saudis? They don't really look like my image of Saudis, including this man.


This is why I thought he might be Indian in that particular picture you posted. He's a Pakistani actor with, imo, a similar type of delicate, perfect features.. It's probably a mistake to think actors in that part of the world are really representative of their countrymen, however. Just think of Bollywood actors and actresses, particularly compared to Southern Indians.

----------


## IronSide

> He has perfect, delicate features, almost too pretty for a man. 
> Is he the one who was kicked out of some Middle Eastern country for being too beautiful and drawing too much attention from women? I thought he was from one of the Gulf States however. I guess a memory of his "look" stayed with me and that's why I said Gulf States or Arabia. 
> Are the Bedouin considered Saudis? They don't really look like my image of Saudis.


No, he's not the one who was kicked out, that story is romanticized too much lol, I doubt that he was kicked in the first place.

anyway, the Bedouin are an ancient race, descended from Bedouinus, the god of destruction, who fathered two great demigods: Aeos and Beos, they are the ancestors of Bedouin_A and Bedouin_B, respectively.

Bedouin just means nomad, it's not an ethnic group, there are Saudi Bedouins, Iraqi Bedouins, Israeli Bedouins, its equivalent to Saudi nomads, Iraqi nomads, and Israeli Negev nomads.

The Bedouins don't look Saudi ? I think they do, but they look rough, they still live a hard life.
I made a shitty thread on how regular Peninsula Arabs look like, there you'll see alot of fat bearded people https://www.eupedia.com/forum/thread...ribal-Arabians

----------


## Angela

> No, he's not the one who was kicked out, that story is romanticized too much lol, I doubt that he was kicked in the first place.
> 
> anyway, the Bedouin are an ancient race, descended from Bedouinus, the god of destruction, who fathered two great demigods: Aeos and Beos, they are the ancestors of Bedouin_A and Bedouin_B, respectively.
> 
> Bedouin just means nomad, it's not an ethnic group, there are Saudi Bedouins, Iraqi Bedouins, Israeli Bedouins, its equivalent to Saudi nomads, Iraqi nomads, and Israeli Negev nomads.
> 
> The Bedouins don't look Saudi ? I think they do, but they look rough, they still live a hard life.
> I made a shitty thread on how regular Peninsula Arabs look like, there you'll see alot of fat bearded people https://www.eupedia.com/forum/thread...ribal-Arabians


Yes, I remember it. Some are similar to him, with what I'd describe as more gracile, delicate features, what I think of as "Mediterranean" looking just darker, but most look quite different to me, and not just because a lot of them are overweight. The features, including the nose, are heavier, more coarse. I don't know, could it be more "northern Near East" looking, only darker? 

Is he a Saudi Bedouin or from elsewhere?

----------


## Angela

> Yes, I remember it. Some are similar to him, with what I'd describe as more gracile, delicate features, what I think of as "Mediterranean" looking just darker, but most look quite different to me, and not just because a lot of them are overweight. The features, including the nose, are heavier, more coarse. I don't know, could it be more "northern Near East" looking, only darker? 
> 
> Is he a Saudi Bedouin or from elsewhere?


This is the man I was thinking of, and while perhaps of a generally similar type, they're not as close as I remembered. He's Omar Borkan, Iraqi model. Lots of back migration of Arabian tribes into Iraq, right? Anyway, that story may have been a publicity stunt and a plant, but gorgeous he undoubtedly is...

----------


## IronSide

> Is he a Saudi Bedouin or from elsewhere?


When I joked about him being BedouinA is because, his tribe based on what I collected from Gedmatch are autosomally BedouinA, BedouinA are 80% Palestinian + 20% BedouinB, who are extreme, BedouinB I believe is a result of a Semitic migration mixed with a ghost population that is best described as the West Eurasian component in Horn Africans.

Arabians form a cline from the Levant to BedouinB, ironically some southern tribes (like his) are closer to the Levant than northern tribes, the cline doesn't correspond to geography.

----------


## Angela

> When I joked about him being BedouinA is because, his tribe based on what I collected from Gedmatch are autosomally BedouinA, BedouinA are 80% Palestinian + 20% BedouinB, who are extreme, BedouinB I believe is a result of a Semitic migration mixed with a ghost population that is best described as the West Eurasian component in Horn Africans.
> 
> Arabians form a cline from the Levant to BedouinB, ironically some southern tribes (like his) are closer to the Levant than northern tribes, the cline doesn't correspond to geography.


OK, so if I have this right, not actually a Bedouin, but his southern Saudi tribe is autosomally like Bedouin A, who autosomally are close to an 80% Palestinian/20% Bedouin B group. I'll take your word on it, although of course Palestinians themselves are mixed with Saudis probably, yes, so it's a bit of a hodge-podge? That's how I generally distinguish Levantine populations like Palestinians and Jordanians from, say, the Lebanese, the Druze, and the Syrians. That's where I would posit the "genetic" break if there is one, stemming from back migration from the Arabian peninsula into the Levant, and even into what used to be "old" Mesopotamia. Is that close to correct?

Btw, where do Bedouin A and Bedouin B reside. Which group has the highest % SSA? I always forget. 

Anyway, I would still maintain that this is more of a "Med" type phenotype with less of the "Armenian" type or even maybe "Assyrian" type look which some Saudis sport. No offense, but given how endogamous Saudis are and how much cousin marriage is practiced, it has seemed to me that perhaps there's also been a sort of founder effect in Saudis, so it's difficult to know which features came from where. They do seem to tend toward portliness, for example, both women and men, once out of extreme youth.

----------


## Rico33

> Wow, I never would have guessed Belgian.
> Just from doing a quick google search, he looks very unique to them.


Plenty natives have this phenotype. I have seen much darker 100% local people. I tend to think that many foreign visitors see many local people on street as foreigners when they're actually are not (and vice versa too).

----------

